# Which Heresy book would you most like to see made into a movie?



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

So I guess the title explains it all, but I personally would like to see Galaxy in Flames as a movie. It's action packed and defines the Horus Heresy. What do you guys think?


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

well, gotta start from the beginning IMO. Horus Rising ftw! (for the win)


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

Fulgrim by far it had the most detail and come on it had the Istvaan III insident in it


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

well, Galaxy in Flames had Istvaan III in it as well. I'm assuming you meant Istvaan V?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As War$m!7H said, you start at the beginning. You can't just jump to the juiciest battle scene. If that was the case the Lord of the Rings films could have been condensed into about 40 minutes. You could probably get in the important content of all of them into a trilogy on a similiar scale to LotR, though.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

as a world eater i liked furious abyss!


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i just couldnt vote. because id love to see _Galaxy in Flames_, _Fulgrim_, _Battle for the Abyss_, and _Mechanicum_ made into cgi movies. galaxy and mechanicum more for because of the rediculous battles it would have (titans and all), abyss just cause i love skraal's feel no pain moments, and fulgrim because i dont know, something tells me it would kick ass. lol


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

"as a world eater i liked furious abyss! " 
World Eater XII

My battle Brother is correct! The slaying of non-combatants , carried out by World eaters and their captain , while on their way to the space dock, ;as space wolves looked on , shaking their heads, was just side splitting. :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

LimitingFactor said:


> My battle Brother is correct! The slaying of non-combatants , carried out by World eaters and their captain , while on their way to the space dock, ;as space wolves looked on , shaking their heads, was just side splitting. :biggrin:


Shame the rest of the book was sh1t.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

LimitingFactor said:


> My battle Brother is correct! The slaying of non-combatants , carried out by World eaters and their captain , while on their way to the space dock, ;as space wolves looked on , shaking their heads, was just side splitting. :biggrin:



Khorne's Fist, i agree. too much un-realism, even for a handful of SM. =/

on a side note, you can just call me Warsmith instead of using all the symbols, numbers, etc.. im sure it'd be a lot easier =)


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to say Legion. Its got plenty of action, a good plot with lots of twists that'll keep the viewer guessing until the very end and a great cast of chacters. Just my two cents.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

The only thing at odds with reality in Battle for the Abyss were the space wolves.

I have read the space wolves trilogy and the book Son of Fenris. I found the 4 stories dull and clumsy. 

In B.f.t.A the wolves are similer to klingons.

If anyone has read a great space wolves book please let me know the title.

The reason B.f.t.A should be made into a movie is that the timeframe the book deals with lends itself to the talents of Ridley Scott.

He could then cast : Russel Crowe as the main smurf ,
Ray Stevenson ( the guy who was Titus Pullo in the series ROME) to play his second in command.
Javier Bardem (the assassin in the movie No country for old men) to play Mhotep , 
The guy from 300 (Gerard Butler/King Leonidas) to be World Eater Skraal , 
Bruce Willis as the Wolf Guard Hero , he will require a wig....

To play the word bearers... why not bring in Tom berenger (the chapter master) , Eric Bana ...the chaplain , the captain could be played by Al Pacino:mrgreen: and the inept champion can be Tom Sizemore.

The whole story will fit into a movie with little editing required  Not so with books such as Horus Rising.

The feeling of time passing in the book is similer to Blackhawk Down. A ridley scott movie  

Its easy to understand the story if you are new to warhammer....going to see the movie with a warhammer mad friend.

It would be as gritty as blackhawk down , providing that the editor includes more short scenes of the heroes power armour deflecting a few more bolts from the enemy word bearers (who in the book to seem to have forgoten how to shoot - all that time spent reading may have caused this  ).

It would be a fast , loud , in your face - fun movie (maybe shoot it in 3d) and prepare the punters for something more serious as a sequel.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I would just like to see any warhammer 40K film. Theres so may stories in the universe and any would make a class film. Unfortunately I don't think games workshop would ever bother making one.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

I think any warhammer 40k book turned into a movie would be a box office hit


----------



## Heretic1979 (Feb 9, 2009)

For me it would have to be False Gods, perfect place to start, sets the scene perfectly.
moody, action filled and shows the astartes at the momnent everything changed. I feel very very strongly that what ever movie they do do it MUST be done in the style of the Final Fantasy Films, i.e. animated. There is no way standard actors could ever hope to emulate the astartes, or for that matter any other race roming the galaxy. Like the opening sequence on the game "DAWN OF WAR" this is the only way a film can be made that will do the whole 40k world justice.


God damn it i'm serious about this, done properly it could be superb! 

Done badly and it......well it don't bare thinking about!!


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

agreed. =D


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I say fulgrim. Simply due to the drama.

However, omg they would make so much money off doing the first three books. kind of like lord of the rings. But even better. I thought the story line was definitley better. Think about it. If the third lord of the rings made 12 academy awards including best picture... just imagine what the first three books could do. not to mention, they could just do the whole series, maybe like star wars. Phenomenal.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Either Fulgrim or Horus Rising. Really anything Dan Abnett writes I think really works for novel to film translation.


----------

